# Broke a stud, what can I do?!



## MFToast (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a 1991 Toyota Corolla, and while I was tightening the coolant intake back down after changing my thermostat, broke one of the two studs that hold it down.  Now the coolant intake is spraying coolant all over the engine! Is there a way I can remove and replace the broken stud? What kind of tools will I need to do this?


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Picture? What do you mean you broke the stud, the stud snapped, the hole in the block is striped? In an emergency you could run a large wood screw to hold the outlet down. It will hold but never take it out. Hope you did not use one of those fail safe t-stats.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

MFToast said:


> I have a 1991 Toyota Corolla, and while I was tightening the coolant intake back down after changing my thermostat, broke one of the two studs that hold it down.  Now the coolant intake is spraying coolant all over the engine! Is there a way I can remove and replace the broken stud? What kind of tools will I need to do this?


Ayuh,.... No doubt the stud screws into whatever piece it is,...
If that is Aluminum, yer in a world of hurt...

Aluminum, 'n steel grow together over time,...
Hot heat, 'n patience might get it out...

If ya take the T-stat housin' off, How much stud is still stickin' up,..??

What is it screwed into, the motor's Head,..??

Is the area reasonably accessible, or under/ behind/ f*^%in' Hidden,..??
Could ya swing a BFHammer, 'n easily Wack it dead center, 'n squarely,..??


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A lot depends on how flat it broke off. If it's farly flat I would use one of these. http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...8F4A1B6C7E20D7869D4DD570FD7B&selectedIndex=21

Just put it in a drill and slowly turn it in reverce. It will drill it's own hole and screw it right out.

Look on the head of the bolt and see it it says 8.8 or 10.9. 8.8 is a softer bolt.


----------



## MFToast (Jan 21, 2013)

Bondo:
I have a propane torch and was thinking about heating it up and whacking it with a hammer (Solves everything), but it's kind of a tight fit in there. Not hard to get to, just behind the distributor, but I don't think I'd be able to get at it with a hammer. Is there a drill bit I could use to bore it out or unscrew it that way? There is a little bit of thread left on the stud, but it's not much. Maybe if I ground that side of the thermostat housing down a bit? The studs don't go straight into the block, there's a part between the thermostat housing and the block. Thanks!

joecaption:
That might work! It's broken off pretty flat. Mind you, it's not a bolt, but a stud that a nut goes over to hold the thermostat housing on. Looks like it's steel but I'm no expert.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Those work fine for a soft bolt but a hardned stud would take a colbalt titanium coated left hand drill bit to drill a hole.
If you try and use a right hand drill you run the risk of screwing it in further.
What one you pick use a prick punch first to mark the center of the bolt.
PLaces like MSC.com, McMaster Carr any local industrial supply house should have the left hand bits.


----------



## MFToast (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, I'm guessing it wasn't very hard, since it snapped pretty easily. I wasn't laying into it or anything  Studs don't look corroded so I don't think it was because of rust or anything. Will try that in the morning! Thanks folks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The harder a bolt or stud it the more brittle it in to a side load.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

MFToast said:


> Bondo:
> *I have a propane torch and was thinking about heating it up and whacking it with a hammer (Solves everything), but it's kind of a tight fit in there. Not hard to get to, just behind the distributor, but I don't think I'd be able to get at it with a hammer. Is there a drill bit I could use to bore it out or unscrew it that way? There is a little bit of thread left on the stud, but it's not much. Maybe if I ground that side of the thermostat housing down a bit? The studs don't go straight into the block, there's a part between the thermostat housing and the block. Thanks!
> *
> joecaption:
> That might work! It's broken off pretty flat. Mind you, it's not a bolt, but a stud that a nut goes over to hold the thermostat housing on. Looks like it's steel but I'm no expert.


Ayuh,.... Propane ain't near enough heat, quick enough...

Ya need O2/ Ac, or a Welder, which would no doubt be Better in yer case,...

If ya weld a Nut to the protruding piece, 'n quench it, then turn it out with a wrench...

Ya really can't do Nothin', til ya get the T-stat housing Outa the way....

How 'bout some Pictures,..??


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You do not want to be using any kind torch around aluminum.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

joecaption said:


> You do not want to be using any kind torch around aluminum.


this is incorrect. but much more knowledge/experience is needed.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

After removing the t stat housing can you thread a nut onto the stud? If so I would loc tite a nut to the stud then just screw it out. Can you cut a slot in the stud and screw it out, probably not. Oh, and pb blaster is your friend.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did you cross thread the bolt? Is this a wet hole? If flush or below, try a pick and see if you can back it out. A bolt without a head does not have any clamping load on it, just the friction of the threads. If pick doesn't work, use a left hand drill bit.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Before you try unscrewing it you need to determine if it a pressed in stud or a threaded one. Good chance it is a threaded one, but I have seen pressed studs before. Most likely not in aluminum though.


----------



## maple man (Jan 22, 2013)

You could try left hand thread drill bits or drill a small hole and try an easy out.
If all else fails drill it out and re-tap the hole.
It has worked for me in the past.


----------



## MFToast (Jan 21, 2013)

It seems the bit I bought is too soft, just grinding down.

danpik: How can I find out if it's a pressed in stud or not?


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

If you are not experienced in this type of work, now would be a good time to get someone to help you.


----------



## MFToast (Jan 21, 2013)

Just to let you guys know, got the stud out a few days ago with a propane torch and a vice grip wrench  Just needed to be broken loose.


----------

